# Ladue



## Reelson (Aug 18, 2004)

Does anyone on here fish Ladue? I was just wandering what the fishing is like right now. I'm trying to go out monday to see if I have any luck.


----------



## heyjay (Mar 22, 2005)

I've been out there a couple times a week . The fishing has been slow but picking up as the temperature starts to rise . I'll be there Monday as well in the black and tan Crestliner .


----------

